# Detergent in gas



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If anyone cares
Costco is good
Sams bad


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Shell is the best on Premium Unleaded.

[HEADING=1]What you need to know about Top Tier detergent gasoline[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]What is Top Tier gas?[/HEADING]
Top Tier is a performance standard for gasoline, backed by major automakers. Since the 1990s, the Environmental Protection Agency has required a minimum level of detergent for all gas sold in the United States. But some automakers say the EPA standards are not good enough. To be considered Top Tier, the gasoline must have a higher concentration of detergent added to it.

These automakers all recommend Top Tier gas:

BMW
General Motors
Fiat Chrysler
Honda
Toyota
Volkswagen
Mercedes-Benz
Audi

https://clark.com/cars/top-tier-fuel-detergent-gas/


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Amazing how much less in the cheap stuff


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Shell is the best on Premium Unleaded.
> 
> [HEADING=1]What you need to know about Top Tier detergent gasoline[/HEADING]
> [HEADING=2]What is Top Tier gas?[/HEADING]
> ...


Some of us ONLY buy Regular Unleaded.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Gas and oil threads are da bomb! :thumbup: Everybody is an expert in those.👏


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

wallae said:


> Amazing how much less in the cheap stuff


The ones who buy premium can tell everyone 
else a lot more about depreciation too..


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Top Tier gasoline vs. standard gasoline is not the same as Premium vs Regular.

https://gasprices.aaa.com/fuel-quality/
https://www.consumerreports.org/car-maintenance/study-shows-top-tier-gasoline-worth-extra-price/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

In my market
I am lucky.
Shell gas is closest, cheapest( 10 cent a gallon rewards discount)
Offers Rewards.
So i always use top tier gasoline.
Which just happens to be closest & cheapest also.

My nightly routine
1.) Bank - with Tips
2.) Tank - Filled up.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Gas and oil threads are da bomb! :thumbup: Everybody is an expert in those.&#128079;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok good article .
I have torn into a few hundred engines .
Done head gaskets and so on.
Those days where carbon and crud builds on the engine pistons is gone .
Get gas anywhere . Its all the same except premium . I cant say on premium fuel.
For the reason 99 percent of the engines i rebuilt use regular .
If you have over head valves . I suggest adding a cleaner every 50 k its called over head valve cleaner on the bottle .
Put it in when you have a 1/4 tank or less for best results .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> View attachment 538821


This would probably be #21.

In high school a few friends and I went out partying in the wintertime. My buddy Richard was kind of a lightweight. He was wearing a down vest. He also had long hair. These will all come into play.

Richard drinks too much Jack Daniels and promptly pukes as we're driving back to his place*. In the process he also tore his down vest. So Richard is now covered in puke and feathers, including in his hair.

We get to his house and neither me nor my other buddy Paul wanted to deal with Richard's parents. As good friends what do we do? Drag his ass out of the car, leave him in a chair on the porch, knock on the door then run like scalded dogs.

His mom later told us she found him in the chair, had his dad carry him into the bathroom, stripped him down and rinsed him off.

To get the puke and feathers out of his hair, his mom used, you guessed it, Dawn dishwashing detergent.

Before anyone asks, no I didn't get a cleaning fee. It was a '73 Gran Torino with vinyl seats. Cleanup was a breeze.

*Writing this makes me think I was predestined to schlep drunks around. &#129318;‍♂&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

unless ur driving a super car that is finely tuned piece of machinery put in any type of fuel in the car. If it needs regular put in regular and if it needs premium put in premium the only difference is the octane. If you are driving a Lamborghini then you put in the best fuel money can buy or import the fuel yourself straight from europe :biggrin:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> unless ur driving a super car that is finely tuned piece of machinery put in any type of fuel in the car. If it needs regular put in regular and if it needs premium put in premium the only difference is the octane. If you are driving a Lamborghini then you put in the best fuel money can buy or import the fuel yourself straight from europe :biggrin:


If you can get bp with 17 mg of detergent for 1.80 a gal why would I ever want to put in speedway with 5 mg for 1.90 a gal?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

wallae said:


> If you can get bp with 17 mg of detergent for 1.80 a gal why would I ever want to put in speedway with 5 mg for 1.90 a gal?


get what works for you and your car at the price point you feel comfortable with.
hell order special fuel from europe if you have to if you feel comfortable with that as well.

point was if the difference in $$$ isn't worth it then it probably isn't as you can as I do buy my own addictive/cleaner/detergent and run it through the tank whenever i feel like it which is going to be 10x more then any fuel you can buy anywhere in the world. Oh yes cost pennies on the dollars as well.

Only real thing that matters is octane rating for the engine so it doesn't knock or has to power down to compensate so it doesn't knock. Installed a new turbo in one of my cars which isn't tuned or mapped as the last one blew apart as carbon build up in the oil line over the years next to the hot manifold "design flaw" as the manifold glows red hot and the oil line right next to it blocked up completely and destroyed the turbo and the turbo shaft broke clean off without oil spinning hundreds of thousands of RPM.

Anyhow the vehicle needs tuning but knocking atm so the engine power and turbo that controlled by the ecu power itself down to like 1/2 power. Why? Because if it didn't the engine will knock itself apart and throw a rod. Effectively destroying itself by blowing itself apart.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YOU DO KNOW

PAINT THINNER

IS CONSIDERED A " DETERGENT".

IT CAN ACTUALLY CLEAN CATALYTIC CONVERTORS.( NO MORE THAN A QUART TO A TANK)


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU DO KNOW
> 
> PAINT THINNER
> 
> ...


Got a dead cat converter on another car but it blocked up like concrete after 200k plus miles suspecting the crap quality dirty diesel fuel that get pumped out of the pumps here where they've been skimping on the detergents for decades bit by bit.

Fuels just been getting dirtier and dirtier and the 1st thing to go is well the cat converter getting clogged up with crap as the fuel burns off because it already left the engine where the little detergent that was present get used but nothing left for the exhaust system. Resulting in my dead cat converter because it blocked up like concrete. Everything else still working like original diesel injectors, engine, turbo, transmission just that.

One could probably say oh you got 200k out of it before the cat converter insides turned to concrete on this diesel vehicle. Got a good run yeah but pulled apart my other cat converter the one with the turbo replacement because it was already apart at that stage and that having done 140k miles. Basically like new without anything on it just a fine honey comb from factory compared to the other one that looks like someone poured concrete into it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Got a dead cat converter on another car but it blocked up like concrete after 200k plus miles suspecting the crap quality dirty diesel fuel that get pumped out of the pumps here where they've been skimping on the detergents for decades bit by bit.
> 
> Fuels just been getting dirtier and dirtier and the 1st thing to go is well the cat converter getting clogged up with crap as the fuel burns off because it already left the engine where the little detergent that was present get used but nothing left for the exhaust system. Resulting in my dead cat converter because it blocked up like concrete. Everything else still working like original diesel injectors, engine, turbo, transmission just that.
> 
> One could probably say oh you got 200k out of it before the cat converter insides turned to concrete on this diesel vehicle. Got a good run yeah but pulled apart my other cat converter the one with the turbo replacement because it was already apart at that stage and that having done 140k miles. Basically like new without anything on it just a fine honey comb from factory compared to the other one that looks like someone poured concrete into it.


I reamed mine out.
Cheaper than new ones.

( technically . . . the catalyst dislodged from no1 cat. Unit & blocked no.2 cat. Unit. So it had to be removed. Gas engine.1.8 L.
Exhaust Smells terrible even with 1 cat. Empty.)
( car exhaust now smells like a tunnel from 1968)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh. I don't pour a gallon of unleaded into my washing machine when I wash my clothes, and I'm not worried about how much detergent is my car's gas tank.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Gas and oil threads are da bomb! :thumbup: Everybody is an expert in those.&#128079;


What do you expect when you have a group full of infectious disease experts, constitutional scholars and civil rights leaders???



Immoralized said:


> unless ur driving a super car that is finely tuned piece of machinery put in any type of fuel in the car. If it needs regular put in regular and if it needs premium put in premium the only difference is the octane. If you are driving a Lamborghini then you put in the best fuel money can buy or import the fuel yourself straight from europe :biggrin:


Ford claims my truck with premium has 411HP but on regular it only "has* 401HP. I ran premium for 6 months and could never tell the difference in power... and other "claims" like better MPG never materialized.

The only car I've ever had that made difference running premium vs. regular was my '98 Jeep Cherokee (4.0) that would ping on regular gas but would not do so while running premium (or some mid-grades). The dealer could never get it to go away and the Cherokee was bulletproof other than that. So I just ran premium in it and never had issues with pinging.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Father Bear tried drinking gasoline one time. Bear does not know if it had detergent, but it may be been leaded. Father Bear did not try that again.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What do you expect when you have a group full of infectious disease experts, constitutional scholars and civil rights leaders???
> 
> 
> Ford claims my truck with premium has 411HP but on regular it only "has* 401HP. I ran premium for 6 months and could never tell the difference in power... and other "claims" like better MPG never materialized.
> ...


some cars are tuned to run regular/premium as the engine design is suitable to tune it that way as it wouldn't have been that tight of a compression. As long as the car isn't pinging or knocking. Usually the car will just run like crap and quite noticeable because it'll be in a kind of limp mode and you'll have somewhere near half power since the knock sensors will be going off.

i tend to get cars that only use regular low octane fuel so never going to be getting premium myself.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> i tend to guy cars


No girl cars?
That's misogynistic
I'm gonna have to place you into what I like to call "the basket of deplorable's"


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok good article .
> I have torn into a few hundred engines .
> Done head gaskets and so on.
> Those days where carbon and crud builds on the engine pistons is gone .
> ...


I agree, the motors I pulled apart recently were basically spotless! They were run on all types of gas.

No carbon or crud at all honestly in the combustion chamber / cylinder head passages.

Well....these I'm talking Multi port injected motors...not counting direct injected stuff..... but that's a whole different story....


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> I agree, the motors I pulled apart recently were basically spotless! They were run on all types of gas.
> 
> No carbon or crud at all honestly in the combustion chamber / cylinder head passages.
> 
> Well....these I'm talking Multi port injected motors...not counting direct injected stuff..... but that's a whole different story....


What's wrong with direct injection????


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What's wrong with direct injection????
> 
> View attachment 542207


That looks like it could lead to some sort of a problem down the road


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What's wrong with direct injection????
> 
> View attachment 542207


nahhhh it'll be fine!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

wallae said:


> If anyone cares
> Costco is good
> Sams bad


Meh, I use gas from a local C-store chain that gives me a .10 p/gallon discounts along with a bunch of other free perks. Add a little Marvel Mystery Oil every other tank and all is fine 200k later.


----------

